# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Một bài hát tâm trạng , tặng ai thất tình nhé ^^

## duydiem6868

Ca khúc : I’m Sorry ( Xin Lỗi ) 
Sáng tác : Ira Hoàng Thy 
Trình bày : Rainbow Boys 
http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/I-m-Sorry-Rainbow-Boys/ZWZDC9B0.html

----------


## blogsechia1

Bạn nào chơi Game online Kiếm Thế thì truy cập trang ***KiemTheFree . Com*** để chơi nhé. Server đảm bảo ổn định lâu dài. Đã có skill 120 nhé, Event đầy đủ luôn. Xin lỗi vì đã spam… Dù biết sẽ bị ban nick… hehehe…

----------

